
Most Respected Women in Silicon Valley - csinguva
Who are the most respected women in Silicon Valley in your opinion and why?
======
NonEUCitizen
Lisa Su, PhD in EE from MIT. Check AMD's stock price growth over the past few
years.

~~~
csinguva
Wao, didn't know that. Thanks for sharing. Interesting
article:[http://fortune.com/video/2016/12/21/the-game-changer-amd-
nee...](http://fortune.com/video/2016/12/21/the-game-changer-amd-needed/)

